# Buon viaggio gattino bello



## Tebe (4 Novembre 2012)

Ricevere una telefonata alle 9 del mattino. Ero appena sveglia. Nemmeno tappa pipì.
Sentire una delle amichette dirmi solo - Nerone sta morendo.-
Risponderle- Arrivo subito.-
Uscire con una tuta sbrindellata come una scappata, macchina, un chilometro e arrivare da lei.
Con il marito già fuori di casa, con gli occhi gonfi e rossi e sigaretta in bocca.
Solo un saluto con la testa.
Entro in casa.
Il micione. Un vecchietto di 18 anni. Sdraiato su una copertina sul pavimento del salotto.
Lei pietrificata. In piedi che mi dice -E' caduto improvvisamente. Dieci minuti fa era sul letto con me. Ho già telefonato a sandro (il _nostro_ veterinario) mi ha detto di aspettare te e poi di chiamarlo. E' vivo?-
-Si, respira...-
L'ho toccato. Ho provato a sentire il cuore dalla cassa toracica ma niente. Sotto la zampina posteriore. Niente.
Gli ho sollevato delicatamente la testa e aveva gli occhi sbarrati. Vitrei.
Ho guardato lei. Mi ha passato il cellulare.
-Ciao sandro, sono Tebe.-
-Allora, com'è Nerone?-
-Sta cominciando ad avere il respiro atassico e credo non sia nemmeno più cosciente. Ha le pupille fisse e non reagisce se gli sfioro l'occhio. Non sento il cuore tra l'altro. Visto che fino a 10 minuti fa zompettava direi che è una cosa tipo ictus e lui mi sembra in coma.-

Mezz'ora dopo io e lei eravamo dal vet.
L'abbiamo avvolto in una copertina e ho chiamato Mattia
-Ciao racchia, ma dove sei?-
-Nerone ha avuto un ictus...-
-........-
-Mattia...-
-.........-
-Mattia...devi prendere la pala e fare una buca.-
-Io mi sono rotto il cazzo di fare il becchino dei gatti di tutti! Non ci sto dentro!....ha sofferto?-
-No, quando sono arrivata era già in coma e con il respiro a..-
-no no no no basta basta basta non voglio sapere più niente, basta. Fra quanto arrivi?-
-Devo andare al Flap. Sarò di ritorno per le due...-
-E il gatto?-
-Lo porto con me.-
-Stai scherzando?-
-No, qual'è il problema?-
-Ma se ti fermano?-
-Non è che ho trafugato il cadavere di Manzoni, scusa.-
-Ma tutte quelle ore dentro la macchina...-
-Minchia la decomposizione più veloce della storia. Considerata la temperatura esterna e i chili di nerone, al limite alle due è già in algor mortis...o almeno all'inizio.-
-basta basta basta con i tuoi racconti raccapriccianti.-

Alle due sono arrivata. Con Nerone avvolto nella coperta.
Ho preso la mia amica. Siamo arrivate a casa.
mattia ci è venuto incontro. Con la pala sporca di terra. Senza dare nemmeno un occhio alla copertina.
Pioveva. Era bagnato fradicio.
-Non ce la faccio a prenderlo...- mi ha detto lei.
Ho preso Nerone in braccio e seguito Mattia in mezzo al bosco.
Un terzetto davvero strano.
Il marito di lei aspettava a casa nostra. Lui. Semplicemente. Crolla.
Siamo arrivato in una piccola radura. La stessa dove abbiamo seppellito tutti i nostri gatti. E' un posto tranquillo. Imboscato. Un luogo perfetto.
la buca era già scavata.
Mattia e lei si sono voltati di spalle. Abbracciandosi, dicendo insieme.
_Non lo vogliamo vedere. fai tu._
Ho preso un respiro.
Gli animali mi spezzano il cuore. Lui poi. Come se fosse stato mio.
La pioggia che cadeva. Il profumo di bosco bagnato. Il silenzio.
Loro due voltati di schiena abbracciati che piangevano.
E io. Con la copertina chiusa appoggiata sul tappeto di foglie rossastre.
a fare  violenza su me stessa per.
Ho aperto. Avevo paura che avesse un musino sofferente. Cristallizzato in una smorfia.
Mi si sarebbe schiantato il cuore.
Ho cominciato a piangere. 
Ma quando ho aperto. Lui davvero sembrava dormire. 
-ragazzi...Nerone è bellissimo.- ho detto.
Non si sono girati. Non ho insistito.
L'ho preso ed era già freddo, rigido. L'ho appoggiato delicatamente nella buca e ho chiesto se la dovevo coprire io.
Entrambi mi hanno chiesto se davvero lui era bello.
Ho di nuovo risposto si.
E piano piano si sono girati.
Mattia si è chinato verso la buca e gli ha accarezzato la testina -Buon viaggio gattino bello.-
Lei non è riuscita a muoversi.
L'ho abbracciata. Abbiamo guardato mattia riempire la buca con palate gentili. Appoggiando la terra. Come se non volesse fargli male.
Alla fine si è voltato verso di me e ha detto -Io sissi non la seppellisco e non faccio nemmeno la buca, che sia chiaro fin da ora. Andate a fanculo tutti.-


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Novembre 2012)

w Nerone.

mi hai commosso tebastra.


----------



## Eliade (4 Novembre 2012)

Tenerissimi...madò però che angoscia...
Ma non ci sono cimiteri per animali lì?


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Novembre 2012)

Eliade;bt6355 ha detto:
			
		

> Tenerissimi...madò però che angoscia...
> Ma non ci sono cimiteri per animali lì?


eli, perchè ne esistono?


----------



## Eliade (4 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome;bt6358 ha detto:
			
		

> eli, perchè ne esistono?


Oddio da me si. ce ne sono due.
Ci ho seppellito la mia cucciola, avvolta in un lenzuolo bianco, con tanto di foto, lapide, date e dedica incisa su piastra di metallo!
Tempo fa c'è stata anche la benedizione da parte del prete, con tanto di altarino di S.Antonio abate (credo), protettore degli animali. ^^

Aspetta, ti spedisco in privato il link al sito...così vedi come sono organizzati! All'epoca era ancora in costruzione...ora è pieno di verde (c'è anche una fontana) e fiori! Ci sono anche dei video...


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome;bt6358 ha detto:
			
		

> eli, perchè ne esistono?


sì esistono... sono pochi purtroppo. Buon viaggio Nerone.


----------



## Simy (5 Novembre 2012)

buon viaggio cucciolotto...


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Novembre 2012)

Non conosco Nerone, ma piango anche io. Per i gattini che ho salutato io, e perchè riconosco il dolore che avete provato.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2012)

nella mia vita i gatti più importanti sono stati 2 gatti neri: nerone e calimero.
due felini meravigliosi , ognuno con le proprie specificità .
che la terra sia lieve e rispettosa di questo tenero animale


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (5 Novembre 2012)

La nostra vecchietta (17 anni) è ormai un relitto felino e ci sta facendo disastri a non finire in casa e non ne possiamo più.....
Ma sappiamo quanto ci staremo male il giorno che succederà.

Buona caccia micione.


----------



## Tebe (5 Novembre 2012)

Ogni volta è uno strazio. 
Cani, gatti, pipistrelli...
Non ci sto dentro e dico sempre.
basta.
Ma poi. Come si fa?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Novembre 2012)

mi hai ricordato l'ultima scena de "Le ultime lettere di Jacopo Ortis"

a me sono morti solo il criceto e il pesce rosso di mia figlia
ma la lacrimuccia l'ho versata


sentite condoglianze


----------



## Tebe (5 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini;bt6370 ha detto:
			
		

> mi hai ricordato l'ultima scena de *"Le ultime lettere di Jacopo Ortis"*
> 
> a me sono morti solo il criceto e il pesce rosso di mia figlia
> ma la lacrimuccia l'ho versata
> ...


primo neretto
:scared:


secondo neretto
:rotfl:


----------

